# look what I stole from the dealer



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

its a 01 with 56K an it rides great


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: look what I stole from the dealer (perm)*

nice car.








how much? is there a warranty?


----------



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

under 15K and no warranty
Looking for some rims like yours


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (perm)*

wow under 15k? you did steal that....
any of the regular issues been addressed by the previous owner? good luck on the rim search.... i got lucky and found mine being sold used by a guy in my area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure about the other issues I'm starting from step 1.
but the car rides as good as new so i'll just change the oil and maybe a tranny flush and fill


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (perm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
welcome to the allroad owners club. we need to get this forum more active!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (perm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perm* »_maybe a tranny flush and fill

no no no, leave the fluid alone.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (eurocars)*

what's the harm in changing the trans fluid??
Check your Throttle Body Boot, Check air suspension for leaks, check axles for vibration above 50mph etc....AR's have their fair share of problems but once they are addressed they are wonderful cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_what's the harm in changing the trans fluid?? 

I have heard of a few that have done or had it done and a failure followed shortly thereafter.
just my .02.
Have at it, roll the dice.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
I have heard of a few that have done or had it done and a failure followed shortly thereafter.
just my .02.
Have at it, roll the dice.


Probably didn't do it right...
Don't change the fluid unless the car shifts erratically. But if you do need to change it and you do it properly, nothing but good can come of it.


----------

